# A major mistake, have YOU done one???



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Yup, yesterday I decide to change my FX5 filter, and I emptied purge valve, that was okay, but I mistakenly pulled out the OUT valve, and then was trying to "wave" purge witht he IN valve.. After I thought I got enough water out to remove the canister, I tried to pull out the IN valve, and a MAJOR Blow out , popped out the OUt valve clasp, water shooting out that pipe!!!  
My husband was watching TV, and I was like, HELP, HELP, it was like a shock to see how much water was coming out of that out valve. He came in and stuck his fingers in it, while I got he orange valve back on..
Its a 75 gal tank, I think about 5-10 gallons escaped, onto our Hickory floor!!!!  

Took hours to clean up, I finished up tank WC and last nite, I kept getting up to look at tank to see if okay....geez.
Now he says if it happens again, Tank will be gone, and I will have to pay for buckled wood floor!!!  

Have you guys ever done anything so dumb???
Just want to see if I'm not the only one who has made such an error... Have a great day guys, stay dry.. :lol:


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Nothing that major, but close.

I did a water change and was filling it back up. I use a water hose and a fitting from my near by bathroom sink. Anyway, I thought I had the hose in the tank and held down good enough. I stepped away while it was filling and came back and the house was on the floor. YIKES.. Luckily I always put down a few towels to help with any water spillage.

It must have just happened or the towels did a good job as there was very little on the floor.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i cleaned one of my canister filters as i do regularly. when starting up this particular model i have to give thhe outflow hose a quick suck to get flow going. i did as usual, let it fill with water, plugged it in, and gave a quick suck. nothing happened? so i tried again, and again, and again. each time i sucked harder and harder with no results. finally when everything from my ear lobes to my chest was in pain from sucking so much i took a break. it is at this moment i realized i had actually been sucking on the intake instead of outflow. so the whole time i was trying to suck against the motor. i felt like an idiot for not realizing it sooner. go ahead and laugh, i did


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

when I first got my 115gal tank about 3 years ago It was my first time with a canister filter and I didn't put any clamps on the hoses that go on the canister and I was blowing glass in my studio and the wife came home, walked in the house and ran back in yelling theres water all over the house.. when I got in there their was about 75 gallons out of the tank and on the floor... needless to say our tile was really clean after that..


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> i cleaned one of my canister filters as i do regularly. when starting up this particular model i have to give thhe outflow hose a quick suck to get flow going. i did as usual, let it fill with water, plugged it in, and gave a quick suck. nothing happened? so i tried again, and again, and again. each time i sucked harder and harder with no results. finally when everything from my ear lobes to my chest was in pain from sucking so much i took a break. it is at this moment i realized i had actually been sucking on the intake instead of outflow. so the whole time i was trying to suck against the motor. i felt like an idiot for not realizing it sooner. go ahead and laugh, i did


 Oh my gosh, that IS funny, you have me in tears.. :lol: :lol:

Keep 'em coming guys..this is fun :fish:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

We have a 75G tank that has two 24" LED lights on it. We had removed the glass tops as we were going to be doing a water change and trying to catch fish. I always have my lights plugged into a standalone plug as when I power down the tanks I don't want to not have lighting. So LIGHTS ARE ON. I'm reaching into the tank and pulling out rock and I "bump" the light on the side of the tank I'm working in. It bumps the light on the other side and blam...that light slides off the center brace and into the tank. At this time the tank is still like 80% full so the light is sinking into the water and pretty much submerged. Not thinking I reach in and grab it and pull it out. Never felt anything from the light (Marineland double brights). Raising the light out of the water I tipped the light down to let the water run out of it and then set it back onto the tank. Light still on so back to work I went...clearing rock and catching fish. All the while my husband is just standing there with his mouth open watching me and he didn't even have time to react. I guess I could have been electrocuted or something but I wasn't. So yes...major mistake but a big thanks to Marineland for making such a great light. I probably should write to them and inquire about the waterproof abilities of these lights. Maybe I was just really really lucky.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

yup!!!! DUH!!! 
I was cleaning my 75 one day,and i always use my aqueon wc.I clean the glass lids and put them back on when i fill the tank,and close the lid onto the hose to hold it in place while i fill... well,, not that time I guess.. i forgot to close the lid so the hose was just resting over the edge of the tank.. sink is in the other room,,, :roll: turned water on, sit there a minute to adjust water temp with my digital therm,, finally get the temp i want ,go out to the tank and    CRAPP. hose is laying on my carpet and spewing all over>>> :lol: :lol: :x :x

no,,no one has done anything so stupid as you


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I overflow at least a tank a week in my fishroom....Netflix and tank maintenance apparently shouldn't be mixed in my case. Fortunately for me it's a basement with concrete floors.


----------



## cumbrianewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

You all seem to have very forgiving spouses. If I managed to flood the house with as much water as some of you have done, I would not be alive to tell you about it


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I was dong my WC on my 90 gallon tank and had the python attached to the kitchen faucet. Well a rag has slipped into the garbage disposer and plugged up the sink. What a mess, I was watching tv and watching the tank drain, when I hear water splashing. Kitchen floor had at least an 1" of water on the floor. I was surprised it never went to the ceiling downstairs. Took every towel in the condo to clean up the mess


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I hopped in my truck and drove over to get a haircut, as I was walking into the place my timer went off on my phone telling me that my 120g was just about done filling. Drove home and cleaned up the mess before the wife got home. We were flying out to Italy for two weeks that night.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

thats funny!!! you actually left the house while your tank was filling? whew! I woulda been crying....


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I will be crying the next time, now that the basement is finished the wife will beat me.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: =D>


----------

